# Excellent news.............



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Iso recieved an "SG" at O.G. Edgerton in Wisc. under Judge Johannes Grewe. He gave Iso a very nice critique. Also want to thank Carlos Huerta of "Huerta Hoff German Shepherds" for all his expert help in ring training for Iso. He is the best around. Also thanks to all my friends and club members that came out to help during his class and to support us.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Denise and Iso!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Denise and Iso... that's so awesome!!! The co-owner of Laos wants to get him in the conformation ring.. I've never done that previously (new experience)....should be interesting...LOL. Again, big CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats Denise!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

That is AWESOME Denise! Congrats!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Denise

A BIG


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

GRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

NICE BOY ISO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Denise and Iso!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Great job Denise









Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! He is a nice looking young man too!


----------

